# Is it safe to throw dryer lint to toilet bowl?



## flash_os (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all,

Is it safe to throw dryer lint to toilet bowl?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

